# they will blame STP for it..



## slimJack (Jan 19, 2014)

I was just sittin back pondering and.. what if a newbie train hopper that had a profile on STP was to get killed on his forst train ride.. u know, like a kid who was housed up with ma dukes fresh outta high school n decided to hit the rails one summer.. if the kid was from a good upbringing n shit i guarantee they would go into sum investigation n try to find a scapegoat.. im not tryna manifest bad fortune on stp, but id hate for this dope ass site and its cool as founder matt to catch flack bcuz some newbie fucked up out here on the rails.. i guess wat im gettin at, and im not tellin ne one how to live,


----------



## slimJack (Jan 19, 2014)

but just be weary of who ya give hop out info too. honestly i think if u wanna learn how to do somethin that began before the technology boom, u gotta do it how the first riders did it, without technology e.g. the world wide web.. shit get oit there n talk to kidz in the streets n go scope out the yard your dam self.. it aint all about earning stripes but u sholl aint getn none from learning this shit off a fuckin screen in ur library. and this is aimed directly at the newbiez. thats all
-slim


----------



## landpirate (Jan 19, 2014)

I really don't believe the internet can be responsible for people's actions. You can read anything you like on this forum and learn stuff or not, but at the end of the day if you are going to physically go out and do something it is solely your responsibility to stay safe. 

All we can do as forum members is try and educate each other how to do things in a way that will create the best outcome for individuals and us as a community. Of course none of us want to hear of anyone getting hurt. However, holding other people responsible for your own destiny is a cop out and blaming others when it goes wrong is totally unfair.


----------



## slimJack (Jan 19, 2014)

agreed


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 19, 2014)

yeah, like landpirate said, we do a pretty good job of educating people here as a community.

also, i'm really not that worried about stp getting bad press. unless some kid writes in blood 'stp made me do it!' on the wall before running out and throwing himself in front of a train, i don't think we have much to worry about.

stp is going on it's 13th year, and hasn't been busted yet


----------

